# More about Baguio



## Chuck B (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi,

I am very interested in learning more about Baguio. Here are my first questions:


How reliable and fast is the Internet, and how much does it cost?
I have heard that there are parts of Baguio that are polluted and where it rains more than other places. Are there places in the general Baguio area (perhaps a with a little bit less elevation or not near a canyon) where it rains less and where it is not polluted?

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Chuck B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in learning more about Baguio. Here are my first questions:
> 
> ...


Greetings and welcome to the forum,

For the most part, internet anywhere in the Philippines is slow. Compared to the US it is very slow. Reliability has always been a problem in any location in the country and not just Baguio. If internet is a must for business etc, many people will have a connection with more than one company to help insure a connection is always available.

During the rainy season, there will be rain and low clouds most of the time all over the Baguio area. Kind of like being in Seattle WA.

The only drawback to living in Baguio is that it is a tourist destination and there is often heavy traffic that reflects that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Chuck, for me it's been a long time since I went to Baguio but I remember my short weekend stay was dark, dreary and uneventful (TAD to the USNS Chauvenet Tags-29, out of Subic Bay but my command was San Diego) my next duty station ended up being Whidbey Island, WA... I was so happy to leave after that 3 year tour in Whidbey (it was beautiful) and see the sunshine again and I mentioned that to the other guys I was stationed with, next duty station was Guam and the guys from my last duty station also started showing up in Guam, that's when I decided it's sunshine for me from now on.

I'm sure the infrastructure has changed vastly since the middle 80's but the weather in Baguio is what is and great for growing vegetables. There's many ways to keep cooler in the sunshine or hotter area's and that's by putting up some tree's, fruit tree's, hardwood tree's, it was unbearable hot the last couple of years but now that my tree's have reached 25 feet they block the constant heat of the Sun on the East side of us, this side the sun travels from the afternoon till it sets so I stuck up a wall of tree's, enough to make it beautiful and perfect weather, we got our tree's from a family friend they had 3 years growth on them already and in 5 years they've grown to 25 feet (Mahogany) there's other tree's than can grow higher in 3 years but the wood isn't high quality, we have a few of those, Mahogany and fruit tree's take longer to mature but both worth the wait.

If there's a spot that's free of garbage, smoke from wood and charcoal cooking then it'll cost ya dearly.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Chuck B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in learning more about Baguio. Here are my first questions:
> 
> ...


PLDT DSL is the fastest service in Baguio.

PLDT HOME DSL High Speed Internet Plans

Currently, Fiber is only available to those in one the PLDT Fiber Villages. Open this site and click on either Metro Manila, Luzon, or Visayas & Mindanao to see their locations.

PLDT HOME Fibr Villages, list of Fibr locations

Some say negative things about Baguio City because they go to Baguio and stay in one crowded, congested area which is the city center. The further one ventures outside the city center one will find it less congested. Many locals prefer to live in the congested area because they can virtually walk to work, the market, shopping etc and it reduces daily transportation cost. Whereas a retired Expat for example could live away from the congestion because they need not travel to the city on a daily basis for work, etc. One can choose to live in nearby La Trinidad or other location and still be very close to Baguio City.

Baguio City is located in The Cordillera mountains. I'm considered a low lander and live near the beach in La Union where the Cordillera mountains are visible. On most days, the clouds over the Cordillera's start forming around 10am. These clouds don't always mean rain. This graph gives you an idea when to expect rain Weather and Climate: Baguio, Philippines, average monthly precipitation, Rainfall, Snow

An excellent perspective to see Baguio City from close to 8,000 feet is ride up to Mt Cabuyao/Santo Tomas where one can look down on Baguio City. I've been going there for years. It's a nice place to stay overnight or just visit and have lunch.

One can get a perspective of Baguio City at night or during the day by looking at some of the pics on this website. 
https://www.facebook.com/cafeinthesky.radar


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I also enjoy going up to Santo Tomas but there is a problem there now that you should be aware of. They are filming the TV series Forevermore up there and it has created a very bad traffic situation. Possibly it might be ok at certain times during the week. We sat in the traffic for over an hour on the way up and it was chaos. On the way down there were some traffic officers helping speed things up.

The TV show has built a little village and people flock up there to see it. Typical for PH, vendors have been allowed to line the roads with stalls, and people were parking everywhere. This turned it into a one lane road.

That cafe in the link is right in the middle of it so I'm sure their business is booming. I would like to go there when things calm down.

Baguio in general is getting more congested. Our family there is even complaining. The closer the new TPLEX expressway gets to the bottom of the hill, the worse it will get.

We were there for New Years and then again on Valentines Day weekend. The traffic was the worst I have seen, on Valentines. Usually we use the perimeter roads to get around, but those were backed up.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DonAndAbby said:


> Baguio in general is getting more congested. Our family there is even complaining. The closer the new TPLEX expressway gets to the bottom of the hill, the worse it will get.


Well, there is some good news (though not so nice .. )

One of the congressman along the path of TPLEX is filing a TRO demanding re-routing of TPLEX to pass through 'his' town .. which means the last end maybe not near Baguio after all .. 

And I think he is related to President Aquino

Only in Philippines, d*mn the development, if I don't get what I want, I will stop the work .. and these kinds are the types who get elected in repeatedly ..


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

The routing proposal (depicted in the article) won't affect the Rosario Exit even if if the guy gets his way. The Rosario exit is at the Kennon road entrance to Baguio. 

TPLEx rerouting squabble sizzles | Inquirer News

Also, perhaps traffic was bad going to Sto Tomas because of the repair on part of the 2 lane road at the bottom. I was up there 3 weeks ago and filming has stopped for now. best to visit there on Monday to Friday.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Redirect Of Topic*

I am going to redirect this thread back to the original inquiry of internet and or benefits and downsides of living in Baguio City.


Jet Lag


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Baguio is rainy, if you can't deal with that you need to live else where - think Northwest USA like Oregon or Washington. 

Internet normally s****ks but PLDT DSL is pretty good by Philippine terms - 2 meg down is 1200 pesos a month (includes a landline phone) and 3 meg down is 2000 pesos or so. The kicker is it is not available everywhere and they are in no hurry to provide it if you happen to be in a "sold out" area. 

Pollution is very bad in many areas of Baguio City - particularly downtown which sits in a natural bow of sorts or by any major road. The prime cause is very poorly maintained diesel engines on jeepneys and taxis. If you have respiratory problems - Baguio is going to be a tough place for you. Picking a place to live farther out where the breeze keeps things clean is a good choice. But it is often a trade off for convenience in travel if you do not have your own vehicle. Finding a taxi at night can be iffy and jeepneys quit running around 9 p.m. for most areas.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tatoosh said:


> Pollution is very bad in many areas of Baguio City - particularly downtown which sits in a natural bow of sorts or by any major road. The prime cause is very poorly maintained diesel engines on jeepneys and taxis. If you have respiratory problems - Baguio is going to be a tough place for you. Picking a place to live farther out where the breeze keeps things clean is a good choice. But it is often a trade off for convenience in travel if you do not have your own vehicle. Finding a taxi at night can be iffy and jeepneys quit running around 9 p.m. for most areas.


I never felt the pollution being that bad in Baguio, in Philippines term, compared to Manila or elsewhere

Agreed, I live near Pacdal and there's very little traffic, other than the occasional PAF helicopters  

I am still trying to find a call taxi operator in Baguio - no joy there. All taxis are of the owner-operator type, and they don't do call pick ups


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Baguio City was measured as one of the worst places in the Philippines according to the WHO. Feel free to take a deep breath downtown after 7:00 a.m. or along Marcos, Naguilian, Kennon, or any main thoroughfare during the majority of the daytime. Comparing it to Manila is of small value given that one is the smoggy butt Philippines while the other should be full of fresh mountain breezes. Do you know how much diesel fumes it takes to pollute a mountain top? That takes serious dedication on the part of a lot of jeepney and taxi drivers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tatoosh said:


> Baguio City was measured as one of the worst places in the Philippines according to the WHO. Feel free to take a deep breath downtown after 7:00 a.m. or along Marcos, Naguilian, Kennon, or any main thoroughfare during the majority of the daytime. Comparing it to Manila is of small value given that one is the smoggy butt Philippines while the other should be full of fresh mountain breezes. Do you know how much diesel fumes it takes to pollute a mountain top? That takes serious dedication on the part of a lot of jeepney and taxi drivers.


while it is still Baguio, I read a lot of arguements that the measurement system was wrong, I think it was basically the placement of the equipment at the beginning of Session Road, next to the PNB, sort of at the the lowest point of Session Road, where sort of all the smoke/smog settles

One man's meat is another's poison, but me being a bit sensitive to smog/haze, never felt so in Baguio - so far .


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

I've lived here for 8 years - I have COPD and am very sensitive to smoke and pollution. I've listened to the comments of various visitors as well. If you find air quality congenial, I'm happy for you. I love Baguio City - do not get me wrong. I think it is the best place in the Philippines bar NONE. But it utterly s***s in terms of pollution in my opinion. Obviously we will disagree on this particular point.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tatoosh said:


> I've lived here for 8 years - I have COPD and am very sensitive to smoke and pollution.


Maybe you should move to Pacdal / Minese View area   

Yes, I agree, different people react differently to smog/pollution ! 

:sorry:


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Oh, I'm quite happy where I live. Fresh breezes from the ocean and a view of the Western Philippine Sea (aka South China Sea) on a clear day from my 2nd floor balcony. I had lived down by Burnham Park but moved out after I realized what it was doing to me. 

Mines View is nice I'm sure, at least you can grab a cup of coffee and a nibble at Kiwi Bakery. I like the area but my next move is back to the USA. Not in a big hurry for that but it will happen down the road.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tatoosh said:


> Oh, I'm quite happy where I live. Fresh breezes from the ocean and a view of the Western Philippine Sea (aka South China Sea) on a clear day from my 2nd floor balcony. I had lived down by Burnham Park but moved out after I realized what it was doing to me.
> 
> Mines View is nice I'm sure, at least you can grab a cup of coffee and a nibble at Kiwi Bakery. I like the area but my next move is back to the USA. Not in a big hurry for that but it will happen down the road.


Here in usa 2 weeks...very peaceful on my place. Heard wild turkeys this am. Miss my family immensly.....this morning she told me my son saw guy in motor said daddy. OUCH....we always ride the motor together.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tatoosh said:


> Oh, I'm quite happy where I live. Fresh breezes from the ocean and a view of the Western Philippine Sea (aka South China Sea) on a clear day from my 2nd floor balcony. I had lived down by Burnham Park but moved out after I realized what it was doing to me.
> 
> Mines View is nice I'm sure, at least you can grab a cup of coffee and a nibble at Kiwi Bakery. I like the area but my next move is back to the USA. Not in a big hurry for that but it will happen down the road.


 Having Enjoyed living in WA state off and on since 1992, and especially good part of the past 13-14 yrs when "here", and with the cooler weather and mountains, I've always liked Baguio and is on my list of considerations for places to settle there in couple yrs. However, have not been back there since last 2008 and sounds like it' has grown/changed good bit. that said, what is it about Burnham Park? Just too congested and air pollution, noise pollution or what? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I live in Green Valley, one of the highest in altitude and coolest areas in Baguio. I try to avoid going downtown due to congestion, diesel smoke from taxis and jeepneys. I've learned to just buy your groceries in the province and truck them up with you and to find a local mart to get what you periodically might need. I do have a Puregold close by. I even buy my beer and charcoal in the province and bring with me. On weekends I usually leave to go to the province for the heat and whatever family drama awaits me. PLDT has few new lines available so I have no internet other than a free wifi at a local hotel. Baguio is not what it used to be, now overcrowded with the traffic and new building out of control. PM me for further analysis.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Internet Availability*



rpmorley said:


> I live in Green Valley, one of the highest in altitude and coolest areas in Baguio. I try to avoid going downtown due to congestion, diesel smoke from taxis and jeepneys. I've learned to just buy your groceries in the province and truck them up with you and to find a local mart to get what you periodically might need. I do have a Puregold close by. I even buy my beer and charcoal in the province and bring with me. On weekends I usually leave to go to the province for the heat and whatever family drama awaits me. PLDT has few new lines available so I have no internet other than a free wifi at a local hotel. Baguio is not what it used to be, now overcrowded with the traffic and new building out of control. PM me for further analysis.


Have you inquired at the main office PLDT or any other provider? Bring a Tagalog speaking family member with you, I'm sure you have... but I had no idea that PLDT offered DSL in my area, my neighbors have had it for years and they're on the corner and the neighbors down the road from me in both directions, I don't see them much they keep to themselves, neighbors with money, only their workers hang out in and around the neighborhood but once in a blue moon these guys come out and we talk, drink and sure enough found out they had PLDT DSL.

You'd be blessed if you had a PLDT guy working on commission come buy and offer it to you though or sometimes you'll see promotion stands set up on the side of the road, if not I'd go to their main office with Philippine Drivers license and a Meralco bill (they take no money and give them money) they do all the leg work and they have the connections so basically service such as DSL is only offered to those that can pay the bills.


----------

